# yearling horn broke off



## .netDude (Nov 26, 2004)

One of the non-polled herefords has about 8" horns. One broke off, probably 3 inches from the end. It's a jagged break. Looks like she bled a bit during the day but it appears to have stopped. Should I do something to treat it, or will it heal on it's own?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

IF YOU DO NOT HAVE FLIES...you should be ok...I had a cow break her horn off and left the entire meat of the horn on her head......the meat...grew hard and made another horn....not problems as all


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

if it has sharp points that might injure another cow you may want to trim it flat, other wise like myersfarm said watch for problems and let it be.


----------



## .netDude (Nov 26, 2004)

How does it typically happen? I don't see any blood on the other animals, they're in the hay field with no brush, rocks, or trees?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't know how, but I had a yearling Jersey bull break the entire cover off his horn one year. Like has been said, it grew hard and looked like normal after a time.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Leave it be. They will bleed like stuck pigs but it's worse than it looks. Over the years I've had cows lose the outer covering of their horn, as well as have them break off such as yours and they all live to see another day. 

I don't know what your long term plans are for this animal - is it a freezer beast, something going to the works or a cow your looking at breeding from? - but if your of a mind to keep it for years, be aware that the horn will grow back misshapen and at some stage you will have to either cut it back or have it removed. Unfortunately they have a nasty habit of wanting to grow towards the face and stab their eyes out

How does it happen? Who knows. I've a cow that lost the outer covering of both her horns within a couple of months and another which had one of hers broken in the couple of seconds it took me to open a gate to let the milkers through. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

